# What does bmp mean in bmp gti?



## Mkieciric911 (Nov 4, 2009)

What does bmp mean?!?


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: What does bmp mean in bmp gti? (Mkieciric911)*

black magic pearl.


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: What does bmp mean in bmp gti? (GLI_DRIVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_DRIVER* »_black magic pearl.

yep... it's the paint color


----------

